# Dịch vụ lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG cho văn phòng giá rẻ - Maylanhanhsao.com



## adkytl (19 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*Điều hòa âm trần LG ATNQ18GPLE6/ATUQ18GPLE6 Gas R410a Inverter*
*Giá: 20.800.000VNĐ *(Điều khiển từ xa theo máy)

- *Model máy: ATNQ18GPLE6*​- *Công suất:* 2.0HP (ngựa) – 18.000btu/h​- *Loại máy: *Inverter(Tiết kiệm điện) – 1 chiều(chỉ làm lạnh)​- *Gas sử dụng:* R410a​






Mặt nạ được thiết kế thổi tròn 4 hướng giúp không gian lạnh đều. dễ chịu
Phù hợp với mọi không gian nội thất
Làm lạnh nhanh tức thì, khử ẩm
Công nghệ Inverter tiết kiệm lên đến 40% điện năng tiêu thụ
Hệ thống lọc khí Plasma
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Bảo hành: Chính hãng 1 năm





*TƯ VẤN MUA HÀNG: 0909 588 116 MS HIỀN*





*KHẢO SÁT LẮP ĐẶT: 0909 400 608 MR VIỆT*


*Các tính năng chính của máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ18GPLE6 Inverter*
- Sử dụng công nghệ Inverter điều khiển máy nén tiết kiệm điện
- Máy có độ ồn thấp
- Công suất thiết kế 18000 BTU – 2 ngựa
- Chức năng làm lạnh, khử ẩm
- Chức năng hẹn giờ tắt mở
- Điều khiển bằng Remode, bảng điều khiển treo tường
- Mặt nạ thiết kế 360 độ giúp không khí lạnh lan tỏa rộng khắp phòng
- Có chức năng tự khởi động lại khi mất điện
- Tự lưu chế độ cài đặt khi mất điện
- Có chức năng khử ẩm nhẹ và làm sạch không khí bằng ion âm
- Kiểu thiết kế dễ dàng lắp đặt và vệ sinh
- Máy sử dụng dàn tản nhiệt chống ăn mòn, hệ số trao đổi nhiệt cao

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ18GPLE6 Inverter* được thiết kế 4 hướng thổi có tính thẩm mỹ cao, Ngoài chức năng chính là điều hòa nhiệt độ, máy lạnh âm trần LG còn là một vật thời trang trang trí phù hợp cho những căn phòng sang trọng, văn phòng, nhà hàng, khách sạn, cửa hàng, trung tâm thương mại...






*Làm lạnh đều và dễ chịu nhờ vào luồng gió thổi 4 hướng được điều khiển độc lập*
Gió được thổi đều bốn hướng từ vị trí trung tâm, có thể thổi trực tiếp vào khu vực tập trung hoặc lên cao để men theo bờ tường, lạnh dần xuống bên dưới. Do đó, bạn có thể điều khiển mọi hướng gió mà mình mong muốn. Hơi lạnh sẽ dàn trãi đều khắp mọi ngóc ngách của căn phòng, loại bỏ tình trạng lạnh cục bộ.






*Chế độ trần cao*
Chế độ trần cao mang tới khả năng làm mát và sưởi ấm mạnh mẽ ở chiều cao tối đa từ sàn nhà đến trần là 4,2 m.






Công nghệ biến tần của LG ứng dụng trong rất nhiều thiết bị điện như tủ lạnh, máy giặt và được đánh giá cao bởi các chuyên gia trên toàn cầu. LG luôn chú trọng đưa ra thị trường những sản phẩm có chất lượng tuyệt hảo nhất. LG hiện đang là một trong những nhà cung cấp lớn về giải pháp điều hòa không khí. Tất cả các dòng điều hòa hiện tại của LG điều được áp dụng công nghệ biến tần tiên tiến nhất mang lại lợi ích tối đa cho người dùng.

*Các ưu điểm của máy lạnh biến tần của máy lạnh LG.*

Tiết kiệm điện năng lên đến 40%
Làm lạnh nhanh lên đến 40%
Độ tin cậy cao với biên độ hoạt động rộng.






*Dàn nóng được xử lý chống ăn mòn:*
Dàn tản nhiệt dàn nóng được phủ lớp vật liệu đặc biệt chống ăn mòn cao làm tăng khả năng chống lại mưa axit và hơi muối biển







*Maylanhanhsao.com*, Chuyên tư vấn & cung cấp, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần Cassette cho các hộ gia đình, chung cư cao cấp, tòa nhà văn phòng, các trung tâm tiệc cưới, trung tâm mua sắm, nhà hàng, quán ăn, quán cafe, shop quần áo, các công trình đang xây dựng,...

*Mọi thông tin xin vui lòng liên hệ:*

*Công ty TNHH Thương mại & Dịch vụ Ánh Sao:*

Địa chỉ : 107/1/3 Đường TCH35, KP5, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12 -Tp.HCM
VPGD: 702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp
HOTLINE: 0909 588 116 Ms Hiền - 0909 400 608 Mr Việt
Email báo giá chi tiết: _maylanhanhsao@gmail.com_
WEBSITE: *maylanhanhsao.com*


----------



## BAONAM1210 (16 Tháng ba 2020)

mình ở SG bạn cho mình giá


----------

